# T-mo S3 WiFi calling



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Does anyone know how WiFi calling works with T-mo? Like do you have to use a special app or is it integrated so that as long as you have WiFi, you use the phone to make calls like you normally would.

I just switched from Verizon to T-mo and my WiFi doesn't get service at her work with the Nexus 4, so I know the GS3 supports WiFi calling.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

